# Storage of Ro water



## Milk-lizard84 (2/7/18)

Evening all

I've been using Ro water recently for my brewing water. Been collecting it during the week before my brew days into 20L cubes. 

Just wondering how long is it ok to store in the cubes for? Because of certain aspects of the water being stripped out does prolonged storage of it make it easier for things to grow in the containers?


----------



## fungrel (3/7/18)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> Evening all
> 
> I've been using Ro water recently for my brewing water. Been collecting it during the week before my brew days into 20L cubes.
> 
> Just wondering how long is it ok to store in the cubes for? Because of certain aspects of the water being stripped out does prolonged storage of it make it easier for things to grow in the containers?



I use 1/5 of a Campden tablet (k-meta) before sealing up the cube. Never had issues with bacterial growth to date, I either drink the water or brew with it.


----------



## RobinW (3/7/18)

Your RO filter should remove all nutrients, minerals, chemicals and fungi.
Google says you can store it for 2 years before stuff from the container starts leaching into it.
I store it in a 60L drum and almost empty it doing double batches.

Here's a crap pic of it. There's a float valve where it enters the drum.


----------



## cat007 (10/7/18)

What's Ro?


----------



## brewgasm (10/7/18)

Reverse osmosis, its the water purification method some home brewers use to strip the water back so that they can re-add the elements and basically build their own water profile


----------



## Rocker1986 (10/7/18)

I wondered the same about distilled water that I use in my lagers and soon every batch. I just leave it in cubes and it seems to be alright. Maybe a pinch of potassium met could be the go though just to be sure. I've got enough of the bloody stuff.


----------



## hooper80 (14/8/18)

RobinW said:


> Your RO filter should remove all nutrients, minerals, chemicals and fungi.
> Google says you can store it for 2 years before stuff from the container starts leaching into it.
> I store it in a 60L drum and almost empty it doing double batches.
> 
> ...


----------



## RobinW (15/8/18)

The filters produce a lot of waste water, about 75% is waste. I just pipe it to the lawn.
The float valve stops the drum from overflowing in the garage when the water is on and it's filtering.


----------

